# Dead kits :-( Rebreed or foster?



## asher (Mar 25, 2010)

She made a great nest, pulled fur. She was obviously birthing when I left. I got back and there were two perfect babies with full tummies...cold and frozen to death in the nest. She never covered them in the perfect nest. *sigh* She is a first time mom and I figure this is just a rookie mistake.

Do I just go ahead and rebreed her or should I try to foster some of my other does kits off to her? (She has six.)


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 25, 2010)

asher said:
			
		

> I got back and there were two perfect babies with full tummies...cold and frozen to death in the nest. She never covered them in the perfect nest. *sigh*


The doe doesn't cover the babies. The babies crawl under the fur. Baby rabbits are more developed than a lot of people realize, and take a surprisingly active part in their own early care. Have you ever noticed that the babies stand up under the doe during the first few days? It's only later that they flip over to nurse. 

I have had a few babies that seemed to have a death wish. Their littermates would instinctively cuddle together in a warm little huddle, and these pig-headed individualists would be hiding in the furthest corner of the nestbox. I have even seen a couple that would climb out of the nestbox, long before their eyes were opened. 

Newborn kits have a hard time regulating their body temps, especiallly if there are just a couple in the litter. It's annoying and depressing to have this happen, but it isn't the doe's fault.  My condolences - I've been there many times. 



> Do I just go ahead and rebreed her or should I try to foster some of my other does kits off to her? (She has six.)


If this were my doe, I'd go ahead and rebreed her. It sounds to me like this girl's mothering skills are right on the mark! If you catch her on this cycle, she will most likely have a larger litter next time.

I don't see it here, did you say what breed she is in another post? If we were talking about Dwarfs, 2 to 4 is a typical litter. With most larger  breeds, 6 is considered the ideal sized litter. Besides the warmth problem, bunnies from small litters get more milk, and grow much faster. They wind up way too fat, and can have deformed bones and digestive problems as a result.


----------



## asher (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm...I didn't realize that. I always thought she covered them.

They are jersey woolies.


----------

